# MK7 VW Golf pictures leaked (TDI is coming to USA)



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.clublexus.com/forums/car-chat/653736-2014-vw-golf-pics-leak.html





































This is supposed to be almost 200 lb lighter than the MK6


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sweet love that with the interior

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Bimmer App


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Axel61 said:


> Sweet love that with the interior
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Bimmer App


:thumbup: +2 amigo, I concur.


----------



## OILPowered (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks great: a tasteful evolution. Looks like a worthy successor to the Mk6.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I guess I will show it to my girlfriend she needs a new vehicle her daughter has screwed her over on her car, ruined a nice a $35k Mitsu Galant Fully Loaded and looks like its been to IRAQ and Afghanistan tours back to back!! i know she will love it!!


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

220 lb LESS than the MK6 Golf. VW is on a roll


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Must have been the VAG acquisition of Porsche that inspired them to greater things!:angel: Now then, what about a diesel Tiguan, or a diesel Passat wagon?:tsk:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@UncleJ Im with you what about the AMAROK?

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/...es-and-a-roll-bar-2012-geneva-motor-show.html


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Axel61 said:


> @UncleJ Im with you what about the AMAROK?
> 
> http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/...es-and-a-roll-bar-2012-geneva-motor-show.html


VW went on record to say that due to the US' "chicken tax," it would have to be priced almost as much as a Touareg. They need to sell it at Tacoma prices, not high-end Tundra prices, so it isn't coming to the US. Sad, because a little TDI truck would be awesome

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_tax


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

If they assembled the Amarok in Tenn at the new Passat plant there would be no chicken tax. I wonder if they assembled it in one of their plants in Mexico the tax would apply because of NAFTA? Audi is moving some production to Mexico too. In any case a light diesel truck like the Amarok, Nissan Patrol, or HiLux would be a good seller here IMHO.:angel:


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

*chicken tax?*

what is chicken tax please?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@UncleJ I am with you the AMAROK would be a blast to own!!! BTW they would be using the same freaking 2 liter TDI engine that the Golf and Jetta uses anyway so WTF is the problem with these guys!?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

UncleJ said:


> If they assembled the Amarok in Tenn at the new Passat plant there would be no chicken tax. I wonder if they assembled it in one of their plants in Mexico the tax would apply because of NAFTA? Audi is moving some production to Mexico too. In any case a light diesel truck like the Amarok, Nissan Patrol, or HiLux would be a good seller here IMHO.:angel:


Uncle J. There is no chicken tax if VW starts manufacture Amarok in MX because of NAFTA. It sucks that truck is currently being made in Argentina.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Axel61 said:


> @UncleJ I am with you the AMAROK would be a blast to own!!! BTW they would be using the same freaking 2 liter TDI engine that the Golf and Jetta uses anyway so WTF is the problem with these guys!?


Chicken tax makes it cost prohibitive to own one of this.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Axel61 said:


> @UncleJ I am with you the AMAROK would be a blast to own!!! BTW they would be using the same freaking 2 liter TDI engine that the Golf and Jetta uses anyway so WTF is the problem with these guys!?


Biggest issue is that a 2.0TDI/4motion drivetrain has not been certified for the US and also due to the chicken tax because it is made in Argentina (and EU for their markets).

Since it is a BOF and not unibody, it isn't based on a Passat/Jetta, etc to use an existing chassis to build it in the USA.

Also what I understand from reading tons of articles on the Amarok is that non-US companies struggle to sell pickups here (Tacoma and Tundra don't sell anywhere near domestic levels), so building a separate assembly line in the TN factory is not worth it. If Toyota can't even do it, how can we expect VW.

If anything, they have committed to two major new products to be built in the US, which are going to be based on the US Passat's chassis. Eventually they are going to stop selling the Tiguan and Touareg because they don't make sense for the US market and they cost too much. VW wants to build a smaller RAV4/CRV sized crossover on the Passat platform and then build a larger 3 row Highlander sized crossover to help their sales because they lack CUVs that everyone else has in their lineup. These will be probably offered in the 2.0TDI and 3.0TDI because the VAG lineups already use them.

That being said, I'd love an Amarok, but it would cost too much. VW doesn't nearly have the advantage (in terms of supplier pricing and such) that Toyota can have.

VW's volume primarily comes from Jetta, Golf, and Passat. A pickup truck can't be made cheap enough for profits, which is why a lineup of crossovers for the market is perfect.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

bayoucity said:


> Uncle J. There is no chicken tax if VW starts manufacture Amarok in MX because of NAFTA. It sucks that truck is currently being made in Argentina.


This is true, but the Puebla, MX plant is already running at full capacity with Jetta, Jetta Wagon, and Beetle.

Also in this region is going to be the new Audi plant. Amarok was never made for use in the US market. It was primarily for Australia, South America, and Europe, where the Hilux is popular.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

damn chicken ****!!


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Axel61 said:


> damn chicken ****!!


Yup, blame the US government. They feared that the Japanese were going to come in and take over the market. Toyota got around that by building the Tundra and Tacoma here. Hell the Tundra got its own factory in Texas. Both fantastic products, but not sold anywhere as well as the domestics. Truck owners are a loyal bunch. :rofl:


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

AutoUnion said:


> 220 lb LESS than the MK6 Golf. VW is on a roll


AutoUnion, I just got to ask, but are you paid by VW/Audi to publicize their products on this forum? :dunno:

Not that there is anything wrong with that, but I have never seen anyone on any forum placate and defend another car brand with the the same amount of zeal and exuberance you display, specifically for VW/Audi, here on bimmerfest! :bigpimp:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

mawana said:


> AutoUnion, I just got to ask, but are you paid by VW/Audi to publicize their products on this forum? :dunno:


Hardly. We are all enthusiasts here and every brand is interesting, especially since the car market is so competitive these days.

I look right thru the "BMW FTW, Audi and MB suck" crap some idiots here spew. Simple as that. If you can't respect what other brands do also, you aren't a true car enthusiast.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

100% with you AUtoUnion there are some haters out there that like to spew crap w/o knowing, Im glad you ae one of the few to acknowledge there are other brands out there that are willing to cater their clients, US!! as in we


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Okay. i read through all of the posts after asking "what is the chicken tax?". Appears that Uncle Sam is protecting the domestic builders from foreign competition strictly on the pickup front. I saw an Amarok on the freeway heading south from Dallas on I-45 with a Mexico plate on it. So, they get them. I'm wondering if one could be brought in and certified from Mexico or Canada (if canada gets them too)? I would think Canadian smog laws would be same as U.S.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

BB_cuda said:


> Okay. i read through all of the posts after asking "what is the chicken tax?". Appears that Uncle Sam is protecting the domestic builders from foreign competition strictly on the pickup front. I saw an Amarok on the freeway heading south from Dallas on I-45 with a Mexico plate on it. So, they get them. I'm wondering if one could be brought in and certified from Mexico or Canada (if canada gets them too)? I would think Canadian smog laws would be same as U.S.


Can't be bought from Mexico. Best would be if you know someone in Mexico right over the border that you could buy the car and register it there.

If I was going this route, I wouldn't even look at the Amarok. Mexico gets almost every EU-spec car there is. A6 TDI, RS6, everything. I would get something rarer.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Until the domestics fielded a light duty (half ton) diesel pick up the VW would have a market all to themselves with Amarok --- and so would HiLux (and Nissan Patrol) too. Toyota has the diesels for both the Tacoma and Tundra -- but has not certified them for sale here (or Canada). There is a serious market here for a 30+ mpg half ton pickup that is not being served now.:angel:


----------



## Talstar (Jun 11, 2011)

UncleJ said:


> Until the domestics fielded a light duty (half ton) diesel pick up the VW would have a market all to themselves with Amarok --- and so would HiLux (and Nissan Patrol) too. Toyota has the diesels for both the Tacoma and Tundra -- but has not certified them for sale here (or Canada). There is a serious market here for a 30+ mpg half ton pickup that is not being served now.:angel:


I second that, I would love to have a midsize diesel truck.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Life sucks and we live in the USA where they protect even lowest scum of the earth from taking over, what I mean here JUST in case, is that the USA caters every living soul out of the USA, mind you I am Puerto Rican and a 20 year Navy Veteran fought the 1st Persian Gulf with the REAL Bush!! and was part of the takeover in Panama( I was at a Navy Conferance when the CNO of Panama told our Admiral that they would not respond in an event of attack to Panama!! this was a year before the actual attack) as well as Grenada, and i haved lived in the mainland and now live in the Island and we are govern by US laws. The U.S. consumer can reap benefits from other vehicles as the rest of the world that does not give a SHEIT!! about smog issues and we at the good old USA cannot enjoy it 'cause some knucklehead congress man/woman says the world is coming to an end!!! if we do not help mother nature, dont get me wrong on this we need to protect the planet but at what expense when over 85% of the world does not comply!!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Talstar said:


> I second that, I would love to have a midsize diesel truck.


I often wonder if the domestics do not do this in fear of the lost sells in super duties it would cause. I sure know in my neck of the woods that damn near everyone owns a super duty diesel truck but MOST of them(including myself) have zero need for a super duty. Almost all of the people I know with them though got them because they wanted a diesel pickup truck. I'd be willing to bet at least 80% of them if they had a choice between a half ton and bigger diesel truck that they'd go with the half ton.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

I suspect you are probably right -- the lost sales from the HD side (and the bigger profit) might well dampen the urgency of getting a half ton diesel on the road. OTOH there would be more half ton sales that might well compensate for that. I know that if a half ton crew cab was offered with a diesel that managed to come close to 30 mpg I would get one instead of a new SUV.:angel:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I know they all have worked towards half ton diesel trucks on more than one occasion and all shelved the ideas. As I recall the cost of fuel is why they end up shelving the ideas. I'd bet they also are not focused on making those half ton diesels super economic on fuel since they seem to get fixated on power and towing numbers.


----------

